# Merry Christmas, Scribes!



## Tom (Dec 24, 2014)

Even though it's not yet midnight in Buffalo, Merry Christmas, everyone!

Hope this Christmas is a good one, and that much luck and joy come your way in the upcoming year. May God bless you and your families, and protect you if you're travelling this holiday season.

_I heard the bells on Christmas Day
Their old familiar carols play,
And wild and sweet the songs repeat
Of peace on earth, good will to men...._​
Share the first few verses of your favorite Christmas carol, or some thoughts on the holiday, or both.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas, everyone. Less than 20 minutes to Santa time here on the east coast, USA!


----------



## Lunaairis (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, happy holidays! Have fun everyone!


----------



## Black Dragon (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, folks!


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope your holiday is a good one


----------



## stephenspower (Dec 25, 2014)

May Santa leave shiny blades and potent wands beneath your tree.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Dec 25, 2014)

I wish a very Merry Christmas to everyone in Mythic Scribes! =)


----------



## Ireth (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Holidays to everyone! And Merry Christmas! :dance:


----------



## Jabrosky (Dec 31, 2014)

My big sister Samantha gave me this special coffee mug when I came over to visit her in Chicago this Christmas. It wasn't necessarily the most expensive present I received this year (that would be an iPad from my parents), but nonetheless it holds the most special place in my heart. Lots of kids my age and younger have an iPad, but not so many can claim a T. Rex foot for a coffee mug.

Hope everyone here had Happy Holidays!


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2014)

Awww, that mug is cute. Your sister must really know you well. 

My younger sister gave me How to Train Your Dragon 2, rightfully knowing that I would be thrilled. I gave her the adorable anime-eyed plush owl she'd been making moon-eyes at in our local art store.


----------

